# i915 fix in which kernel version?

## marinheiro

I just upgraded my old macbook from an old kernel to 3.10.7. Now I'm suffering from this bug:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60021

I'm wondering whether to go back to a 3.8 kernel or to wait for the fix to reach 3.10, but don't anything about kernel stuff - since it appears Intel have a patch, how can I know when this patch is likely to get officially applied and when it is, how long it will take to reach gentoo? And which sub-version it is in?

Thanks for any advice

Graham

----------

## TomWij

As stable is CC-ed I guess it won't take too long, wait for at least the next two weeks.

----------

## graysky

Can you compile from git?

----------

## TomWij

Eh, scratch that, I didn't note the date of the last comments; it appears to already be in v3.11 (present since v3.11-rc7).

http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/commit/?id=63b66e5ba54b15a6592be00555d762db6db739ce

 $ git tag --contains 63b66e5ba54b15a6592be00555d762db6db739ce

v3.11

v3.11-rc7

v3.11.1

v3.11.2

v3.11.3

v3.11.4

v3.11.5

v3.12-rc1

v3.12-rc2

v3.12-rc3

v3.12-rc4

v3.12-rc5

I've tried to apply this to v3.10.17 but it appears that half of the patch fails.

 # git checkout --force v3.10.17

Previous HEAD position was 7fc8781... Linux 3.10.16

HEAD is now at 14e9c7d... Linux 3.10.17

 # patch -p1 < 63b66e5ba54b15a6592be00555d762db6db739ce.patch 

patching file drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 10042.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 10050.

Hunk #3 succeeded at 9569 (offset -502 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 9589 (offset -502 lines).

Hunk #5 FAILED at 10110.

Hunk #6 succeeded at 9630 with fuzz 1 (offset -506 lines).

Hunk #7 FAILED at 10176.

Hunk #8 succeeded at 9692 with fuzz 2 (offset -520 lines).

4 out of 8 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c.rej

I will consider to backport this for the next version, it depends on how much the difference between v3.10 and v3.11 for that code is;

if it is minor, it can be backported, if it is major patching will break it and it won't be easy to backport due to the dependencies on other v3.11 commits.

----------

## marinheiro

If you could add a note to this thread when you reach a conclusion about the backport?

Thanks for investigating -- and for all the work you do to keep gentoo going

Graham

----------

## TomWij

Missed 3.10.25, this backported patch will be part of 3.10.26.

 *Quote:*   

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> r2622 | tomwij | 2013-12-21 22:48:42 +0100 (Sat, 21 Dec 2013) | 1 line
> 
> Backported 'drm/i915: Don't deref pipe->cpu_transcoder in the hangcheck code.' to 3.10 branch for forum thread #973214.
> ...

 

----------

